# Orlando/Central FL Good Spots



## count krunk

Hello All,

I have a 12' square backed canoe with 4hp yamaha. Know any good spots i can easily spend 3-6 hours motoring around with some shade to sit in?

Nothing that has the space for boats over 20' or boats with 100+hp. Mine is very smol with shallow draft. I am looking to explore.

Thanks!


----------



## m32825

Silver River run


----------



## msmith719

Econlockhatchee River; best in C. FL.


----------



## Rharbin1989

.


----------



## Ty Vaughn

I just picked myself up at 12 foot IR Otter like the one you have posted. Looking to learn more about transom strength. 

I see you have a 4hp four stroke. Any issues? I been hesitant to get anything in the 40lb range but 4hp 2 strokes and 4 strokes are the most popular down here is South Florida.


----------



## Nickbeecher710

Calalisa creek in New Smyrna Beach.


----------



## dwyermw

Mariott Hotel ponds by the golf course


----------

